# Recommendations please



## Paulajc (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi everybody,

I have never wild camped and am slightly nervous as its just me and my 2 daughters.
Can anybody recommend a good spot to start off with please?  I'm Yorkshire based so no more than a couple of hours driving please.

Thanks


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi Paula, 

Roughly whereabouts in Yorkshire?  It will be easier to suggest somewhere that's suitable for your daughters as well. I'm assuming they are fairly young.


----------



## Paulajc (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm in Bradford - quick access to the M62/M1
My daughters are 12 and 13.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 9, 2018)

We have a couple of single ladies on the forum from Bradford who will probably advise before too long.

Good luck.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Jul 9, 2018)

Dunsop Bridge is nice and not really too far from you. Nice village with river, ducks etc. Google Maps


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi I’m Bradford Wibsey,  have you thought of going to the sea life centre at Scarborough you can overnight on their car park for a small charge or you could go up on the moors above Whitby blue bank carparks if you want to be out of town what size van have you got as there is a great park up above Huddersfield at Victoria Tower fantastic views.


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 9, 2018)

You could try the cp near Holm moss, just above Holmfirth. There are usually other vehicles about.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi and :welcome: to the forum, I'd probably have a ride over to Mam Tor (Castleton),  in Derbyshire,  lovely spot, quiet on an evening, lots of lovely walks and you could always go round the caves or the shops  with the kids. About 45 miles for us,  google maps say around 60 from Bradford.


----------



## harrow (Jul 10, 2018)

Paulajc said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have never wild camped and am slightly nervous as its just me and my 2 daughters.
> Can anybody recommend a good spot to start off with please?  I'm Yorkshire based so no more than a couple of hours driving please.
> ...



Get yourself on a proper campsite your daughters are going to want proper showers.


----------



## Paulajc (Jul 11, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> Hi I’m Bradford Wibsey,  have you thought of going to the sea life centre at Scarborough you can overnight on their car park for a small charge or you could go up on the moors above Whitby blue bank carparks if you want to be out of town what size van have you got as there is a great park up above Huddersfield at Victoria Tower fantastic views.




We live very near!!  I'm Buttershaw!!


----------



## Paulajc (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks for replies, I'll look into them all.  Scarborough sounds good for a first time.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 11, 2018)

Don't do anything ambitious at first. Look at the POI ...Points of interest... For advice on where you can safely park.. Often having toilet and waste disposal, too. Go north, into Durham and Northumberland... There's plenty on offer.


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 12, 2018)

We have just spent some time going up and down Northumberland coast and most car parks have no overnight sleeping cooking or camping signs as does the council website. Quite disappointing really. Might be better inland ?


----------



## CarlandHels (Jul 12, 2018)

Brimham Rocks, lots of space for the girls to play and let there hair down. If you're to nervous let us know when you want to go and we will try and get there too so at least you wont be parked up on your own, you and Helen could go for a walk over the rocks and enjoy a chat together..  

Just an option for you...


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 13, 2018)

jacquigem said:


> We have just spent some time going up and down Northumberland coast and most car parks have no overnight sleeping cooking or camping signs as does the council website. Quite disappointing really. Might be better inland ?



Which is why these locations aren't in the POIs ...


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 13, 2018)

Yes Chris I think I am working on an old poi as can't figure out how to update , better to see with my own eyes I think


----------



## R0B (Jul 13, 2018)

harrow said:


> Get yourself on a proper campsite your daughters are going to want proper showers.



And wi-fi


----------

